# The Ravenor Trilogy by Dan Abnett



## Werthead (Oct 26, 2010)

*Ravenor*



> Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor is one of the finest agents in the Inquisition, the former protege of the infamous (and now missing) Gregor Eisenhorn. Badly wounded in the catastrophe on Thracian Primaris, Ravnor is restricted to a life-support chair but his formidable psi-powers remain undimmed and his allies and agents are among the best in their fields.
> 
> Ravenor's latest case leads him and his team to Eustis Majoris, capital world of subsector Angelus, on the trail of 'flects', a new drug that induces a form of psychic ecstasy in the subject. Believing the drug trade is being influenced by Chaos, Ravenor joins forces with the planet's law-enforcement agencies to bring the ruinous trade down but discovers many different competing interests are involved in the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Werthead (Oct 27, 2010)

*Ravenor Returned*



> Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor and his team have evaded a lethal trap and  returned incognito to Eustis Majoris. Aware that some of the planet's  law-enforcement agencies are involved the flect trade, Ravenor invokes  Special Condition status, going deep undercover and gaining the ability  to deal with the crisis any way he sees fit.
> 
> _Ravenor Returned_ is the second novel in the *Ravenor Trilogy* and, unusually for an Abnett *WH40K*  novel, does not stand alone, instead picking up almost immediately  after the events of the previous book (the omnibus edition incorporates a  short story where Ravenor is briefly reunited with Eisenhorn and  receives a dire warning of events to come). Ravenor and his team are  back on Eustis Majoris, able to operate only on their own with no  official assistance, whilst their various adversaries are continuing to  forward their own plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodders (Oct 27, 2010)

It's such a shame that a lot of people consider this sort of thing to be a tie in and pretty much look down on it.


----------



## Werthead (Nov 6, 2010)

*Ravenor Rogue*



> Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor is hot on the trail of his resurrected  nemesis, Zygmunt Molotch, but faces criticism from his fellow  inquisitors for the death toll his operations on Eustis Majoris have  caused. With Molotch on the run and millions of lives still in danger  from the prophesied rise of the daemon Slyte, Ravenor is forced to go  rogue to complete his mission.
> 
> _Ravenor Rogue_ concludes the *Ravenor Trilogy*  in fine style. As usual, Abnett delivers a superior slice of action and  adventure, but here engages in some unexpected meta-commentary on how  long quests (including series climaxes, like this one) often end in an  anti-climax due to expectations being raised. Both Ravenor and Molotch  discuss how their seventy-year feud will end in one of their deaths, but  as they are both defined by this rivalry that day will not necessarily  be a triumph for the victor. A pretty well-established idea, but here  treated with a degree of thorough seriousness which is unusual.
> 
> ...


----------

